# Who would you turn gay for?



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Who would you turn gay for???

Or, if you're gay, who would you turn straight for???

--

Me: Nigella Lawson

She's gorgeous, has a lovely accent, and makes delicious food.


Your turn...



_(... shits and giggles ...)_


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Alizee, Holly, VanWin...and celebrity wise? Hmmm I have no idea really.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Am I allowed to vote for myself?


----------



## Evolution (Nov 1, 2009)

Batman. Seriously, that dude is HAWT!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Mr. Rogers.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Forum Members: MannyP :laughing:

Celebrities: Derek Jeter and Alex Rodriguez of the New York Yankees


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

PC members: entpreter, liontiger, riccin

Outside the forum: one of my bestfriends and some chick I met at the bus the other day.


.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

gwen stefani.. she is a doll, EVEN AT 40! I wanna look as good as she does.. shiit.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Holly, a sexy lesbian named Heather who used to work at the tavern, and possibly an old friend from college named Melissa who was most likely an INTP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

SeekJess said:


> gwen stefani.. she is a doll, EVEN AT 40! I wanna look as good as she does.. shiit.


you really think that? I think she looks like a tramp, if her clothes were dirty she could wash windshields with the best of them, seriously

^that is such a P thing to sayroud:

also, I don't think I'd go gay for anyone, maybe if I met a guy at least half as awesome as I am, but that's impossible, given the circumstances


----------



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

Thracius said:


> you really think that? I think she looks like a tramp, if her clothes were dirty she could wash windshields with the best of them, seriously
> 
> ^that is such a P thing to sayroud:
> 
> also, I don't think I'd go gay for anyone, maybe if I met a guy at least half as awesome as I am, but that's impossible, given the circumstances


 
...vain much?


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

Viktoria and HollyGoLightly
<33


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

David Boreanaz (if I were the pitcher) or Robert Downey Jr (if I were the catcher)


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Eliza Dushku, not that I was all that straight to begin with. Though she was my first real female celebrity crush, so I guess it fits.


----------



## oxymoronic (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd definitely go lesbian for Kat Von D (Miami Ink) or Brody Dalle (The Distillers). I'd be into the whole "suicide girl" thing. lol


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Liminality said:


> Eliza Dushku.....


completely and utterly yes!








also..








Ellen page. Her care free attitude in juno is.... something... :blushed:.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

If I was a woman i would go gay for all kinds of women.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thracius said:


> you really think that? I think she looks like a tramp, if her clothes were dirty she could wash windshields with the best of them, seriously
> 
> ^that is such a P thing to sayroud:


P... as in Perceiver?


----------



## Harmony Borax (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm trying to imagine who I could switch teams for...I place myself there mentally.....and....just...can't....make the jump.

Johnny Depp looks a little fem sometimes...can I choose him and call it good? :tongue:


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Nobody. Gross...


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

EvilByte would keep me warm at night... If I woke up from a nightmare, he'd hold me really nice and gently. :happy:

I can't say the same of TurranMC. He scares me. [hides under the sheets] :sad:


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Not to be all like, eww I'm way too good for this thread. But, uh, I really _really _like guys. I don't think any girl would make me swing that way. To me, for every girl out there there is a guy equivalent in personality but better - more attractive (because he's a guy), more complicated (at least to a girl), and probably less PMSy...


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Irulan said:


> Not to be all like, eww I'm way too good for this thread. But, uh, I really _really _like guys. I don't think any girl would make me swing that way. To me, for every girl out there there is a guy equivalent in personality but better - more attractive (because he's a guy), more complicated (at least to a girl), and probably less PMSy...


damn ....dude selene/ninja are you seein this? INFJs really DO have a super duper gaydar.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Irulan said:


> Not to be all like, eww I'm way too good for this thread. But, uh, I really _really _like guys. I don't think any girl would make me swing that way. To me, for every girl out there there is a guy equivalent in personality but better - more attractive (because he's a guy), more complicated (at least to a girl), and probably less PMSy...


Me too sweetie, the thread is just for kicks.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Pretty much any hot INFJ or ENFP woman. I don't think I've ever met another INFP woman though...very strange!!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I see the "myself" answer was already covered.. hrm. I have even totally done myself before. Totally.


----------



## TheMiddler (Apr 29, 2009)

i think straight people only want to go gay for people who are similar to their type. i find myself more attracted to INFX guys if i had to go gay, but have no attraction to INFX women. ENTX women blow my mind, but ENTX dudes suck ass. 

just shows you aren't actually gay i think..


----------



## TheMiddler (Apr 29, 2009)

let me rephrase the ENTX statement to not offend ENTX men-- they're too masculine. I have a number of ENTX/INTX male friends and I often feel like their girlfriend, which would mean i would be the one catching. not tryin to do that.


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Selene said:


> EvilByte would keep me warm at night... If I woke up from a nightmare, he'd hold me really nice and gently. :happy:
> 
> I can't say the same of TurranMC. He scares me. [hides under the sheets] :sad:



<3 You know I'd go gay for you, and thehigher as well. You're just such soft, huggable balls of luff.


I seem to have a disproportionately large number of gay female friends. This probably means something.
We both dig chicks.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

*cough* evilbyte *cough*


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh I know, decided. I just really couldn't even think of it. I tried, but then I started visualizing the sex and it was really gross. hahahahahaha... Probably the rest of you didn't get mental pictures, and that made it easier to choose. lol :crazy:

Gaydar, higher? huh? Is there some inside joke there?


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

Res said:


> *cough* evilbyte *cough*


Awwwwwwwwwwww yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

And Irulan, I'd go gay for you.

Think about it.


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

EvilByte said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> And Irulan, I'd go gay for you.
> 
> Think about it.


Hey!!!

Doesn't take much thought, butthead. lol

:laughing:


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Either of these womenhttp://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YlSFumspHs


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Gillian Michaels. She can kick my butt all over the gym any day. :blushed:


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


>


THAT is funny. I bet it's the eyebrows do it for you. Or is it her cat, Pebbles?? I hear he's pretty fine too...

As for me, I'd totally turn for Cheryl Cole or Liv Tyler


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Leighton Meester.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Megan Fox. Doesn't matter if she has a toe-thumb.


----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

Salma Hayek. I mean, I haven't been attracted to women since I was 15, but that snake dance in From Dusk Till Dawn gets me hot every time. She is what the word woman entails. And I imagine if there was such a thing as sexual revelation, the person who invented the bikini invented it for her. The personality is an 11/10, too.
Maybe I should rethink my sexuality and try my hand... Wish me luck.

And Susan Boyle could get me in bed with her voice. If she stopped singing though I think the sails would fail, ifyaknowwhatimean. Great pipes! Interpret that how you like.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm already a lesbian trapped in a man's body.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

That girl Pixie from LA Ink!


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

Valley duhh


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I'd turn straight for Christopher Drew of Nevershoutnever! He sings from the heart! <3



















He currently has more tattoos than are shown in these pics.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

i've always joked that i would turn gay for Prince. Or the artist formally known as.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

the pope hahahahahaha


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

I would turn straight for Emma Stone. I think shes amazing <3


----------



## ingenii anima (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy said:


> Mr. Rogers.


You just tarnished a childhood memory.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Ewan McGregor.  <3


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Myself. Sometimes when I look in the mirror, all I can do is sigh.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

Absolutely no one! I have some good friends who are gay, but the the idea of being involved with another man just isn't something i could contemplate!


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Kiera Knightley,Natalie Portman,Meryl Streep and of course if they were still alive Bette Davis and Katharine Hepburn.

I do happen to be bisexual,and there are lots of other women I drool over in my dreams.


----------



## Chwimleian (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm lucky enough to swing both ways 











*Rhona Mitra*, because honestly, who wouldn't? 











*Reshma Shetty*












*Sir Ian McKellan*












*Freida Pinto*












*Brad Cooper*


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

SO MANY WOMEN.
But I'll narrow down my list just for you [because I actually _have a list_. A _really long_ list.]

Astrid Berges-Frisbey









Scarlett Johansson 










Michelle Dockery 










AJ Cook










Emilia Clarke 










Ginnifer Goodwin










Hayley Williams


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Absolutely no one, i like me some dick, always.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

While there are ladies like the incomparable Janel Moloney in the world how could any man turn gay..(if he isn't already)


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I doubt I could maintain "teh gay," but (1) Zooey Daschanel, I guess, and (2) Maggie Gyllenhaal, (3) Jennifer Connelly, (4) Naomi Watts, and (5) Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## airship_nebula (Jun 6, 2011)

Definitely Zooey Deschanel. She is all things perfect and flawless and good lord she is beautiful.









And Amanda Tapping! She's so adorable and cute!!









And maybe even put Regina Spektor on here because she is amazing


----------



## Dalton_C (Jun 2, 2011)

Killbain said:


> Absolutely no one! I have some good friends who are gay, but the the idea of being involved with another man just isn't something i could contemplate!


That awkward moment when you lean in to hug someone who is sexy-as-hell and hit the mirror, right? lol


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

@Frosty

We'd have fun in our chocolate submarine.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Nobody.........


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Gay for: Everyone

Straight for: Anyone.

I'll be whatever gender you want me to, baby, I'm flexible like that.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

This guy.










But seriously, who wouldn't?


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

I've had a girl crush on Penelope Cruz since seeing her in "Vicky Christina Barcelona"


----------



## Tig (Mar 28, 2012)

Marion Cotillard









Lisa Hannigan


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Herp said:


> This guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you.


----------



## Phoenix0 (Mar 16, 2012)

That awkward moment when you are bi and you can't respond to this thread.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Phoenix0 said:


> That awkward moment when you are bi and you can't respond to this thread.


Don't care.
Still responded.


----------



## Pitchblend (Mar 18, 2012)

Techno Viking and Liquid Snake from Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## Anubis (Nov 30, 2011)

Trent Reznor


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

I understand this is for "fun" but are you serious? I'm asking because while I can find men attractive and have on many occasions, the thought has never crossed my mind "id turn gay for that guy." I mean, if you're thinking along those lines you already must be gay. I can't imagine any straight person thinking otherwise...


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

Phoenix0 said:


> That awkward moment when you are bi and you can't respond to this thread.


Haha, yeah...


----------



## Anubis (Nov 30, 2011)

Waiting said:


> I understand this is for "fun" but are you serious? I'm asking because while I can find men attractive and have on many occasions, the thought has never crossed my mind "id turn gay for that guy." I mean, if you're thinking along those lines you already must be gay. I can't imagine any straight person thinking otherwise...


i think you're overthinking it


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

It would go straight for Chris Hemsworth. My 13 year old daughter has the hots for him, so I tore out the picture I got with the Advocate magazine interview, for her to hang in her locker at school.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

Myself! Oh, wait ...


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

M---. (10 char)


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Bif Naked in her punky look.








She's changed a lot from when I first saw her but the truly punky version of her is probably the only thing I could see myself going for as far as females.

Honestly I didn't know about her then I read this, go figure 
Bif Naked - LGBT Info


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

No one. As I am not gay, there is no one who could turn me so. Just as if someone is not "straight," there is no one who could turn him or her so.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

WinklePlum said:


> i think you're overthinking it


how? 
10char


----------

